# Shaky lines on Photoshop



## FlamedramonX20 (Oct 12, 2009)

Lately, I've been using Photoshop for digital art and coloring. However when I try to draw on PS with my tablet, it doesn't feel the same on paper and my lines end up really shaky. Does anyone know what settings I should tweak around with the brush tool or any other methods to ensure smooth line art?


----------



## TheKyleIsHere (Oct 12, 2009)

Unfortunately, photoshop doesn't have the same ability to recognize natural pressure as well as Painter (which can be adjusted to better suit your natural drawing habits)

You just gotta tweak the settings until it works the way you want it to.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 12, 2009)

Work larger too. It's easier for the lines to look better when you work at a larger size than the size you'll post. I usually say about 4x the posting size. When you shrink it down, the lines smooth out.


----------



## Neon_Infection (Oct 12, 2009)

You could also use the pen tool, much better for making clean lineart.


----------



## Wastedwings (Oct 12, 2009)

you should also check your pressure sensitivity settings on your tablet. most tablets being made now-a-days (unless you are like pre-graphire) have a paper- like texture added to them. you could also try changing the nib. i use the spring-loaded one and it makes my life better.


----------



## krisCrash (Oct 13, 2009)

It's difficult in photoshop for, as the brush tip scales to your pressure, the hardness of its edge will not remain the same. Thus it will feel blurry in parts or pixelated in others.

Working at a large resolution will minimize this problem. You also need to head to your tablet settings and adjust the pressure response so it feels right for you.  I do recommend (in addition to brush size) setting the Opacity to pressure dynamic as well, but perhaps do not set the minimum opacity at 0% for this.

I don't know how to practise against shakiness, other than perhaps following the Ten Minuted Drawing Techniques which gives tips for planning out your stroke and steadying it.
http://tenminutedrawing.blogspot.com/2007_02_01_archive.html


----------



## Smelge (Oct 16, 2009)

I know some people who tape a bit of paper over the drawing area, to put a bit of friction on the surface.

Might help.


----------



## Chukkz (Oct 19, 2009)

I usually do sketches/linearts in Open Canvas because it feels more natural to draw inside there. For coloring and painting however I prefer to use PS7.


----------



## TheStory (Oct 19, 2009)

To make sure this doesn't happen in whatever program. You have to train yourself to use your whole arm to make your lines. Make quick full movements. Drawing slow gives your hand and arm time to shake, and digital programs are exceptionally sensitive to that. 

So pretty much make confident quick lines and every time you mess up just control Z and try to make the line again.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Nitzleplick (Oct 21, 2009)

Work at a larger size, which is good to detail in Photoshop.

Also I sometimes take a sheet of 50wt. paper and lay it over my tablet.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 21, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> I know some people who tape a bit of paper over the drawing area, to put a bit of friction on the surface.
> 
> Might help.



^This. I do it when I'm sick of the pen sliding too fast across the tablet surface. It feels the same as it would if you were sketching traditionally. Though it takes some getting used to, if you're used to the way the pen moves on your tablet.

Also try zooming in or out to draw your lines.
It works for some people.. (I feel that zooming in works more often than not for me)


----------



## picky (Oct 22, 2009)

zooming in works best for me. it takes some practice to get used to the feel of Photoshop, though. I know when I first started using it my lines were pretty shakey, but then after a while I got better.
it just has a different feel than other programs. or at least, that's how I see it.


----------

